# Comment savoir à partir d'un rpm pour quelle arch il est fait?



## Einbert (27 Juin 2007)

Hello,
Est-il possible avec un rpm donné de savoir pour quelle architecture il a été construit? Je veux dire par là que dans le nom du fichier rpm il n'y a aucune information quant à son architecture; et je n'ai pas trouvé de possibilité de trouver cette information avec la commande rpm. Il doit pourtant bien exister un moyen d'avoir cette information, sachant que si on installe un package rpm qui ne correspond pas à l'architecture de la machine, alors l'install ne devrait pas se faire.
Avez-vous une petite idée ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

++


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2007)

On dirait bien que la commande :
	
	



```
rpm -qa  --queryformat &#37;-{name}-%{version}-%{release}-%{arch}"\n"
```
pourrait t'int&#233;resser (je ne peux la v&#233;rifier n'&#233;tant pas &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de mes machines virtuelles ch&#233;ries )
Je suppose qu'il faut adapter mais l'id&#233;e est l&#224;.


----------



## Einbert (28 Juin 2007)

C'est en effet cela  . Merci

rpm -q --qf "%{NAME}\t%{OS}\t%{ARCH}\n" package_name

ou pour un rpm donné

rpm -q --qf "%{NAME}\t%{OS}\t%{ARCH}\n" -p package_name.rpm

++


----------

